# Music for Harpsichord



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi.

I would like to share with you a link for an album with original pieces for harpsichord.

Listening and downloading for free are enabled, but Bandcamp allows only 200 free downloads per month.

https://fernandoamartin.bandcamp.com/releases

Comments are welcome.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What sort of harpsichord are you using?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

;klnjolbh;ikobghikobgh


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Five digital replicas of real-life instruments where each key in each register is sampled down to the end of the sound. If you click on the name of any track, below it appears a small description explaining what instrument and registration were used in that track.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm familiar with the recorded sound of some of the harpsichords you chose, the Hamburg Zell for example, and the Blanchet 1720. I think that they sound better than your digitisations. Have a listen to, for example, Leon Berben's harpsichord recording of Bach toccatas, or Charlotte Mattox Moersch playing Charles Noblet.


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice suggestions. I had a listen to them.
I recognize that my compositions doesn't sound as elegant as those of baroque composers. 
Also, I can't afford a real harpsichord that, in the region where I live, probably would cost more than the value of the house where I live in.
Do you have any recordings, examples or suggestions of how to make digital versions of harpsichords sound realistic?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

No, I'm afraid not. If I were you I'd see if you can find a way of joining this site for harpsichordists and ask your question

http://list.uiowa.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A0=HPSCHD-L


----------



## fernandoamartin (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you for the idea.


----------

